# store displays



## mandythered (Jul 28, 2012)

I agree, our spirit had very little decor as well. Not even party supplies.


----------



## msmaranda (Sep 17, 2011)

their hours suck too. They don't open until like 11 and most times the are closed at or by 6 or 7. One day i don't even think they opened their doors. And you're right no party supplies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, the ones by me are stuffed with decor, animatronics and all kinds of gory stuff. Spirit rocks and me and my son spend hours there. The other Halloween stores are so anemic with items but not Spirit.


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't have a Spirit anywhere nearby. But the stores we do have all seem to be going the same direction. There's a higher demand


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

for costumes. Not everybody is going to deck put for Halloween, but tons of people dress up. Sad, but true.


----------

